# Frage zum Alchi Großmeister in der Ehrenfeste



## moiki (27. Juli 2007)

ja ich habe einen priester lvl 48 alchi auf 300 kräuter auf 300
wollte fragen ab welchem lvl ich alchi weiterlernen kann???

würde mich bei einer antwort freuen!!!!


Gruß
moiki


----------



## Adler_Auge (27. Juli 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> ja ich habe einen priester lvl 48 alchi auf 300 kräuter auf 300
> wollte fragen ab welchem lvl ich alchi weiterlernen kann???
> 
> würde mich bei einer antwort freuen!!!!
> ...



Da der Skill von 300 - 375 erst mit BC dazu gekommen ist, kann man diese Berufe nun nur in der Scherbenwelt weiter skillen. Doch du musst nicht erst 58 werden, lasse dir ein Portal von einem befreundeten Mage nach Shatrath machen und dann suche dort die Lehrer/ Bücher für den jeweiligen Berufe.

Du musst aber BC haben.

PS: Sowas gehröt ja eigentlich ins Berufe Forum gele !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Juli 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Da der Skill von 300 - 375 erst mit BC dazu gekommen ist, kann man diese Berufe nun nur in der Scherbenwelt weiter skillen. Doch du musst nicht erst 58 werden, lasse dir ein Portal von einem befreundeten Mage nach Shatrath machen und dann suche dort die Lehrer/ Bücher für den jeweiligen Berufe.
> 
> Du musst aber BC haben.
> 
> ...


Ich denke das war noch keine zufriedenstellende Antwort auf Deine Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst Dir zwar auch jetzt schon von einem Mage ein Portal nach Schattrah erstellen lassen (BC vorausgesetzt), aber das wird Dir wenig nutzen.
Du kannst leider erst in 2 Leveln mit Level 50 Deinen Beruf weiterleveln.

Aber wo Adlerauge Recht hat: Im Berufe-Forum wäre die Frage besser aufgehoben gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> ja ich habe einen priester lvl 48 alchi auf 300 kräuter auf 300
> wollte fragen ab welchem lvl ich alchi weiterlernen kann???
> 
> würde mich bei einer antwort freuen!!!!
> ...


Bitte auch mal die Suchfunktion benutzen! Das hätte dir die Frage schon beantwortet.


----------



## Adler_Auge (28. Juli 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich denke das war noch keine zufriedenstellende Antwort auf Deine Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schande über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sry das wusste ich nicht mit den 2 Leveln.

Naja Fehler sind menschlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (28. Juli 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> ja ich habe einen priester lvl 48 alchi auf 300 kräuter auf 300
> wollte fragen ab welchem lvl ich alchi weiterlernen kann???
> 
> würde mich bei einer antwort freuen!!!!
> ...



Jo mit lvl 50 Port nach Shattrath machen lassen(Tipp: Sag den Mages sie kriegen Trinkgeld dann sind sie aufeinmal besonders freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Bring ne Portion Spaß beim hinreiten mit und lass dir deinen Skill verbessern.
Aber die 8 lvl bis 58 dann kannste noch warten. Vor 58 nutzt die Skillstufe 300/375 dir gar nichts, da du in der alten Welt nicht die Mats für die neuen Sachen findest.


----------



## Aramina (28. Juli 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Aber die 8 lvl bis 58 dann kannste noch warten. Vor 58 nutzt die Skillstufe 300/375 dir gar nichts, da du in der alten Welt nicht die Mats für die neuen Sachen findest.




das ist auch nicht ganz richtig *schmunzelt*

meine schneiderin ist erst 55 und hat bereits einen skill von 340 und kräuterkunde von 349 ... ohne jemals in bc irgendetwas umgehauen zu haben. 


1. bei eigentlich allen verarbeitungsberufen kannst du mindestens bis 320 skillen ohne bc-items dafür zu brauchen. da die alten non-bc sachen mit skill 300 nicht alle grau sind - manche sogar noch orange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. besonders kürschnern, bergbau und blümchenpflücken lassen sich auch in der alten welt sehr schön skillen (mindestens 350 - höher bin ich da noch net )ohne ein bc-mob killen zu müssen oder ne bc-blume oder mineral zu finden.

3. wenn du nur noch mit bc-sachen skillen kannst, gibt es das auktionshaus - zwar recht teuer - aber möglich ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so und nu noch ne info an den threadersteller wo du deine berufe lernen kannst - wenn du nach shattrath geportet wurdest bringt dir das ja net viel, wenn du da noch nie warst ^^
also ab lvl 50 kannst du alchimie und kräuterkunde in ehrenfeste lernen (falls du allianzler bist - bei horde weiß ichs net ^^), oben im turm.
wenn du in shattrath den greifen gefunden hast, gibt es bereits einen direkt-flug nach ehrenfeste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (28. Juli 2007)

erstal vielen vielen vielen dank an alle die geantwortet haben
sry wegen falschem channel

also noch eine frage...
wenn ich noch nie in ehrenfeste war (Heil der ALLIANZ^^)
geht der flug trozdem!?!????


----------

